# Hello



## Pheril (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi, my name is Amanda and I've come here to get some reviews/critiquing about the book I am currently working on. I have writer's block and am hoping to find some inspiration in these posts to help get past it. Looking forward to meeting people


----------



## JWriter (Aug 26, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the writing forum! I've joined recently as well  From what I've seen (fellow newbie ), we're going to be in for quite the ride! What's your book about?


----------



## Pheril (Aug 26, 2017)

I sure hope so!! Haha. My book is based on a dream I had a long time ago back in 2011. It's been a slow writing process. I just finished chapter 10 tonight. But anyway, it's about humanoid bats/their world/human world etc etc. I have a synopsis I can share if you'd like. What is your book about?


----------



## CrimsonAngel223 (Aug 26, 2017)

Welcome to the forums Pheril, hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## Pheril (Aug 26, 2017)

Thank you CrimsonAngel223. I am already enjoying what I've experienced thus far and am eager to become a full member so I can start posting segments of my book!


----------



## JWriter (Aug 26, 2017)

It's still in the works, but i'm working on a science fiction novel in the future in which we've used up all of our resources on our planet. The humans of that generation have to either find a new philosophy of life (which is usually in comfortable security, brought on by technological advancements), or accept their fate as a species and make a last-resort attempt to find a new planet to strip of its resources. It's going to have a lot of ethical hubaloo entwined within it, and I'm aiming to help the reader become more aware of the society that they're living in right now, and appreciate it a little more. It seems that we're so used to our modern lifestyle that we never really stop to imagine how different we are from the rest of the universe, and i'd like to point that out in the novel as well. Hope that answered your question


----------



## H.Brown (Sep 2, 2017)

Hello and welcome Amanda, you seem to have found your way around very well. 

Ah the dreaded writers block we all face it at one point or another. I hope you can work your way through it, but sometimes it just takes time.  I hope that WF helps, why not try some of the monthly prompt challenges to see if they can get you writing again. 

I look forward to seeing you around more and please if you have any questions do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## Tulip (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi Amanda,
I'm in the same boat as you. I started writing a novel for NaNoWriMo in 2011 and stopped after 50k words. I'm struggling to get back into it because I don't know where the story is going...

Good luck and I hope we both get moving again here!


----------



## Folcro (Sep 2, 2017)

Writer's block is real! Don't let those nonfiction yuppies tell you any different!

Welcome to the forums, Pheril- Don't go around the block, barrel through it!


----------



## sas (Sep 2, 2017)

I rarely interject myself here, but it occurred to me that when writing sci-fi & "blocked", one would do well to read real science, astrophysics, in your case, and factual books about what we have actually experienced, in space. Seek the real before you try to imagine. 

Guess I wonder, too, why so many writers seem to be drawn to sci-fi or fantasy.  Hmmmm.  I would write a thesis on that, if young. Hint to those in college.  I would love to see more introduce themselves with another genre. I just researched the top money making movies for the last 12 years.  All but two years were sci-fi; fantasy, kids stuff. Is there a re-fresh button, I can push?  Do  writers write only what they see in movies? Maybe it is true of all generations. We write what is served up to us.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Sep 2, 2017)

Cure for writer's block? Read. Read and read and read. Or consume quality media and become inspired by it. 

Welcome to the forums, Amanda. Those of us with purple names are mentors and will be sure to help you on your writing journey. While writing your novel, feel free to partake in our challenges! Nothing improves writing like a good ol' challenge and putting your prose to the test. 

Hope to see you around!


----------



## Theglasshouse (Sep 2, 2017)

Pheril said:


> Hi, my name is Amanda and I've come here to get some reviews/critiquing about the book I am currently working on. I have writer's block and am hoping to find some inspiration in these posts to help get past it. Looking forward to meeting people





sas said:


> I rarely interject myself here, but it occurred to me that when writing sci-fi & "blocked", one would do well to read real science, astrophysics, in your case, and factual books about what we have actually experienced, in space. Seek the real before you try to imagine.
> 
> Guess I wonder, too, why so many writers seem to be drawn to sci-fi or fantasy. Hmmmm. I would write a thesis on that, if young. Hint to those in college. I would love to see more introduce themselves with another genre. I just researched the top money making movies for the last 12 years. All but two years were sci-fi; fantasy, kids stuff. Is there a re-fresh button, I can push? Do writers write only what they see in movies? Maybe it is true of all generations. We write what is served up to us.


BTW welcome to the forum. We have something in common in this thread writer's block and writing maybe science fiction.

I seem to be in the same situation. I can research the technology on the net but get writers block often on it. I might take a break and write fantasy. 

I keep writing science fiction myself to see how I can copy some favorite stories or authors I may have read. That and it makes me feel I am contributing to real world issues since it reflects the human condition or human issues and how to deal with that crisis. I am trying to overcome lack of inspiration, by trying some favorite recommendations of writers here such as swain for craft.

I think science fiction is so tricky in that you must constantly read like sas said science. Maybe then you can read breakthroughs in these fields. Sadly I wish some books could be sort of like a bible in that respect. Your one stop resource that could inspire. Fantasy seems easy to write. For me miles easier, but I want to write about real world issues which is supposedly a mistake. 

So I seem to have science fiction writer's block.

Go to your library. 

I wish I could have access to a library. That way I could do my own research. But they are privately owned and privately held. No need to go to Amazon you can get it all for free. Especially if you live near one and they are usually everywhere and free.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Sep 2, 2017)

Ok I did some digging in for information. I own an excellent book called writing the science fiction film. It recommends these two books. I also am looking to get the new york public science desk reference and second book below. So sas was right all along.

I wish I could provide links but these encyclopedias and desk references according to some writers is the best way.

Scientific American: Science Desk Reference by Editors of Scientific American, 

1) The New York Public Library Science Desk Reference The New York Public Library Science Desk Reference 

2) Science Fact and Science Fiction: An Encyclopedia Science Fact and Science Fiction: An Encyclopedia by Brian Stableford

Sorry for the double post but I wanted to emphasize this post.


----------



## Fowly (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi Amanda! I'm new as well just joined today. Happy to help while I still have the free time : D


----------

